# Sharkin' Rod Recommendations for Avet 50W



## broach-man (Jan 31, 2014)

Need some input.

Just picked up a new spooled 50W from Cabbage Key. What type of rod would you put with it? Not looking to spend over $300 but if I have to I will look into a custom from Peter Barret or Connley.

I needed to make an upgrade from the two 9/0's I have. On the 9/0's I currently have a 6'0" CHAOS STA 50-100 and a classic wood butt rod from the 70's that is 6'6" with an unknown rating, slightly heavier and stouter than the Chaos.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Cabbage Key is a great place to buy a reel congrats. I bought my Avet there

I would look up Pinnacle Marine on ebay and contact John, he makes great affordable rods.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Calstar GFTR770XXH . It's one badass rod. Make sure whoever you order from puts a gimbal on it since it's a rail rod.


----------

